
Ask HN: How to create a feed of ONLY targeted ads for me - boredyeti
I really wish I could create something that only shows me the ads that companies think I should be seeing. Basically a Facebook feed but with ads only.<p>Thought about scraping this (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;ads&#x2F;library) but can&#x27;t find a way to get only <i>my</i> ads or even <i>all</i> ads that aren&#x27;t marked as political.<p>Also tried making a page full of Google Adsense components, but they are very quickly repeating themselves or just stop showing.<p>Any ideas?
======
catacombs
I think you're the only person I've encountered who actually wants to be
bombarded by ads, even if they are personal.

